# Getting a lazer?



## miketheknife (Jul 1, 2016)

I have been lurking on the forum for a while and trying to learn the different aspects of what makes a good/great knife. It has been very informative and I think I got most of the abbreviations and inside lingo figured out.

The reason for this post is that I have decided to get a quality chef knife and finding it very hard to decide which one to get.

Many years ago I saw a cooking show where the chef were using a Global knife set and I liked the design and style of knife (narrow spine).

I have the G-2 which looks like a yo-Gyuto and that is my go-to knife, hence I am looking for a similar knife when it comes to the blade. I am still undecided regarding the handle. The wa I tried were slightly blade heavy and felt pretty nice in terms of balance.

Would it be a stretch to call the Global a laser?

The first think people ask on the forum is usually about sharpening skills. I have very little experience. I use a Global G-25 Ceramic sharpener but I am sure this is far from optimal. I will be getting a sharpening kit of some sort as well.

In terms of looks, I don't partially like the hammered look, but otherwise I'm quite open.

My budget is up to $300 (it needs to be a friend for life if I go over that budget).

Carbon scares me a bit, how much maintenance would such a knife require compared to a stainless? Perhaps a semi-stainless would be the sweet spot?

Length of the knife. I am used to a 8", but I am considering getting a slightly longer one this time.

I have spend 20h+ looking at knifes on the different shops and forum and my head is spinning by now...

I don't really have a short list but these few knifes I keep going back to:

Kanehiro Ginsan Gyuto 210mm

Kohetsu Aogami Super Gyuto 210mm

Masakage Kiri VG-10 Gyuto 210mm

Konosuke HD2 Gyuto Ho 240mm highly recommeded (a bit over my budget).

I know the selection is all over the map in terms of steel and style.

Hope you can give me a few recommendations /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

/Mike


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

True lasers should feel quite different than your global.
I'll throw a couple more out for laser or thin behind the edge knives in your price range
Gesshin Ginga (stainless and carbon options)
Sakai Yusuke (stainless and carbon options)
JKI Ikazuchi (stainless clad AS, not true laser I think but fairly close, probably about the least stiffness in a chefs knife that I want to deal with, the clad construction helps with adding some stiffness despite it being thin)
Itinomonn Kasumi (stainless clad V2 carbon core) not a laser but very thin behind the edge, great cutter)

I haven't felt carbon to be an issue almost as all (started using some carbon knives late last year) but I prep right by my sink so frequent wiping and rinsing isn't a problem. Main thing is to not leave food acids and such on the blade for too long and to wipe thoroughly and air dry. Also I guess look up some knife patina pics to see if the look bothers you. If it does, maintenance may require a few extra steps.
What are your maintenance habits like?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_"Good"_ knives are very sharp ... _"Great"_ knives are very very sharp ... _and Yours_.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

> The G-2 is a great knife ...


Any given Global knife ... a "great" knife ... _Seriously_?!?

_I can't wait to hear about this._


----------



## miketheknife (Jul 1, 2016)

Benuser said:


> The G-2 is a great knife, especially after a bit of thinning behind its convexed edge. A bit thick to Japanese standards, thin compared to average Germans. Certainly no laser.
> What makes you think you need a laser?


Thank you for the reply. I have been happy with the G-2, but I am ready to try the next league in terms of knifes and sharpness. I might have underestimated how thin a laser actually is. I am certain I want a Japanese styled knife.


----------



## miketheknife (Jul 1, 2016)

foody518 said:


> True lasers should feel quite different than your global.
> I'll throw a couple more out for laser or thin behind the edge knives in your price range
> Gesshin Ginga (stainless and carbon options)
> Sakai Yusuke (stainless and carbon options)
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions foody518!

I also prep next to the sink. I rinse after use and dry with a dishtowel, but then again the G-2 is quite forgiving.

I love the looks of the Gesshin Ginga, but can't find a shop that carries the brand in Denmark (still looking). When i comes to the thin blades, are they ok to be used in cutting meat (not from the bone) or is it mainly veggies?

Starting to have second thoughts on the laser. Perhaps a bit too extreme for me? Does the blade flex easily?


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

Benuser said:


> Have a look here
> Japanesenaturalstones.com
> The owner is a very serious guy.


yeah... denmark is hard to ship to, so japanesenaturalstones.com is a great bet, being domestic and whatnot.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I will second the Itinomonn Kasumi stainless clad V2.  Great cutting knife with great edge retention and easy to touch up.  I stropped mine when it arrived and that took the ootb edge to another level.


----------



## miketheknife (Jul 1, 2016)

I went to a shop in Copenhagen, foodgear.dk, and they had a very nice Konosuke Gyuto GS which seems awesome. I love how light the knife is and it handles really well.

Does anyone have experience with the GS?

http://foodgear.dk/collections/kokkeknive/products/konosuke-gyuto-gs-24-cm-khii-rosentrae-saya


----------

